# Senna



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Looking forward to this one:-






Released 3rd June

More details here


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I'll be going to this, best racing driver of my time IMO
Thanks for the link and reminder


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Has anyone been to see this yet?


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Not many cinemas seem to be playing this

There are a couple round my way that are playing for one day! and I'm on hoilday then!

Really wanted to see it.

Chris.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

ChrisJD said:


> Not many cinemas seem to be playing this
> 
> There are a couple round my way that are playing for one day! and I'm on hoilday then!
> 
> ...


That's exactly what me and a lot of other people I know have found out 

Will it be released to rental/DVD?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Couple playing it in glasgow. Get's the best reviews I've seen on IMDB in a while...

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1424432/


----------



## kod81 (May 11, 2011)

Great movie. Recommended


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

ChrisJD said:


> Not many cinemas seem to be playing this
> 
> There are a couple round my way that are playing for one day! and I'm on hoilday then!
> 
> ...


Doesn't seem like any local to me are playing it either


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Saw this today at Cineworld in Glasgow, excellent film!.


Richard


----------



## wickedredvtr (Aug 25, 2008)

cracking film! everyone really must see


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Tickets booked for Tuesday


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

A cracking film, although more of a cracking 'edit' as its a compilation of old film footage.

What struck me (aside from the brilliance of the film and its moving content) was just how bad quality, at least in comparison to today film footage in the 80's and 90's was. 

Dont buy the film on blueray 

This is one of those rare films which the big screen gives no benefit and actually makes it look a lot worse, if your in no hurry to see it, wait for the dvd and watch it on a 14 inch portable CRT screen


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Own up then - who had tears in their eyes at the sad part? I did!

Awesome documentary,definitely going to see it again.


----------



## scortec (Feb 23, 2008)

saw it tonight,had a lump im my throat and a tear in my eye at the end, wat a documentry,u couldnt write a script for a movie as good, even if you have no interest in motorsport, its worth seeing.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Definitely one of the best films I've seen in a long time, I'd just turned 11 when he died so don't really have any memories of him or the accident. Was crying at the end


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantastic documentary and can fully recommend it!

The interviews, drivers' briefings and behind the scenes footage, give a excellent insight to Ayrton's mindset, on the run-up to the 1990 Japanese Grand Prix and his consequent actions. 

In my opinion, he is the greatest natural talent to grace the seat of a F1 car.:driver:


----------

